# Leptospirosis Survivor - What to Feed? (liver/kidney damage)



## Rissa (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi! My puppy Chorizo is 7 months old. I took him to an animal hospital on Sunday, 8/13 after noticing he was not himself. After being in the ICU unit since Monday, he is finally coming home tomorrow, 8/20! A titer was sent out during his stay and confirmed the vet's suspicion of leptospirosis. My poor little bug spent 6 days in ICU care with an IV catheter of fluids and meds, a urinary catheter, and an NG tube. His kidneys and liver suffered a lot of acute damage and his kidneys were near the point that we were discussing the next treatment option, dialysis, should his kidneys fail. Lepto almost took my baby but thankfully he is a tough little guy and held on. 

Prior to this, I was feeding Chorizo Stella & Chewy's freeze dried raw patties (venison, beef, chicken flavors) rehydrated and topped with a little bit of flaxseed oil. Now due to the damage to his kidneys and liver, I'm unsure what to feed. The vet is confident that over the next few weeks his organs will continue to heal and he should have no permanent damage. What should I feed him in the meantime? I want something low in phosphorus, hydrating, and easy on his body. I am nervous about raw food now because of the small chance of bad bacteria and his already weakened body. I am open to all suggestions, including homemade meals. Thanks!

*Side note: Chorizo was vaccinated for lepto (prior to me researching this; I would not do this again). I am including this because I think it may be useful for those weighing the pros and cons of the lepto vaccine.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I haven't heard of a dog failing a lepto vaccine. If this vaccine is like kennel cough, there are many strains and the vaccine might now cover that particular one. How did he pick it up? River, streams, contaminated water? Do you know? Whatever, I'm glad he has survived. 

I wonder if plain old baby food meat would do the trick for a short while? You could gradually add some bland canned dog food (vet has some, I'll bet!) After a couple of weeks or so, he should be OK to go back to Stella and Chewies. You will have to see how he is doing, and I'm sure the vet will help you out.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I think this is a question for your vet. If the damage is temporary, I would be fine with feeding whatever they recommend for a few weeks, even a prescription food with ingredients you don't like. Get him through this, then go back to something you feel better about feeding long-term.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Reta. The vet should have given you something to feed Chorizo while he is recovering, unless the vet thought Stella and Chewies was OK??? Usually they have bland food for most every problem available!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! So very sorry for all your little fella has gone through. Normally I'm super, crazy picky about food, but I'm going to agree with the others. I would feed what vet suggests until he's completely out of the woods.


----------

